# Cloth menstrual pads



## happyface82

Anyone using them? I love idea of cloth nappies not so keen on this but it has been in my mind for a while... Should I give it a go? Any recommendations? Things to consider? 

Thanks! x


----------



## Rachel_C

Yes definitely. It's so much more comfortable. If you're a pads kind of girl, I highly recommend the Pink Daisy ones sold by Fill Your Pants. They're pretty much the closest I've found to disposables in terms of size, thickness etc and the stay dry ones feel quite like the top sheets of disposables but not sweaty! Or the organic cotton ones are very soft. Do check measurements - I often find the smaller ones too small, the medium ones are like regular disposables, I think the smalls are more like panty liners.


----------



## Snuffy

I have noticed that lots of nappy sites have been banging on about these on Facebook and Twitter over the past week. Was it National Blob Week or something.

I must admit I'm not crazy about the idea, maybe as a pant liner but as a full-on pad I'm not sure. I have a mooncup though, I am planning on giving that another go this month.


----------



## happyface82

Thanks Rachel! I will check them out!

Snuffy - I'm the same. i'm really not crazy about the idea! But I read a blog of someone who wasn't keen on them but gave them a go and she then said she love fit and didn't know why she she didn't try sooner. She preferred them to disposables so it sort of convince me to at least give it a go. Though I mainly use tampons but even so one more extra reason to at least use cloth pads underneath. :shrug:


----------



## Snuffy

I think I would use them as a "just in case" pad with something else (in fact I have been looking at them over the past week lol). Using just the pads makes me feel a bit meh though.


----------



## Kess

They're fab. Mine are angelpadz. Cloth pads are more comfortable; you don't get all sweaty and lots of people report their period pains are less with cloth - mine are. You also get that tiny boost of picking which pretty pattern to wear next, like with cloth nappies!


----------



## Kess

To add, under "things to consider", some are backed with PUL and some aren't - the ones that aren't are obviously not waterproof and better for just pantyliners type thing.


----------



## kintenda

I'd love to have a go with cloth pads but I have such heavy periods that I think it might not be possible. Would be interested to hear if anyone else with the same issue has managed to successfully use them! Am imagining that they are more likely to leak than disposables? x


----------



## Rachel_C

I've found them less likely to leak, probably because there's more choice shape and size-wise so you can get something just right for you. I've also found that my periods seem quite a lot lighter since switching to cloth.  There are a few theories about why this is (it's not just me!) - some people say the chemicals in disposables make your periods heavier but I think it's more that they *seem* lighter because cloth absorbs differently (better) than paper or whatever disposables are made of.


----------



## Kess

I've never had a leak in cloth, and have used it for a while. I use it overnight too.


----------



## kintenda

Rachel_C said:


> I've found them less likely to leak, probably because there's more choice shape and size-wise so you can get something just right for you. I've also found that my periods seem quite a lot lighter since switching to cloth. There are a few theories about why this is (it's not just me!) - some people say the chemicals in disposables make your periods heavier but I think it's more that they *seem* lighter because cloth absorbs differently (better) than paper or whatever disposables are made of.

Ah, thank you Rachel and Kess :thumbup: I will give them a go then. Lighter periods would be amazing! Damn PCOS...


----------



## kittycat18

Sorry for jumping in on this thread, I have extremely heavy periods. Tampons and sanitary towels give me thrush and I am seriously considering switching to CSP. Can someone recommend a brand and where to buy that is suitable for heavy periods and has a layer of PUL? I keep getting recommended to WNs but they don't have any atm for heavy periods :flow:


----------



## Rachel_C

I would recommend Feminine Wear if you want to try a variety. The lady who owns it is always great at answering questions too - you can find her on Facebook. Postage is free and always very quick. https://www.femininewear.co.uk/

I also recommend the Pink Daisy ones at Fill Your Pants. I have the stay dry regular ones and the organic cotton large ones. I use the large ones for nights but I have used them in the day too and they're not horribly bulky like some can be. https://www.fill-your-pants.com/mumsstuff/pink-daisy-feminine-pads.html They have PUL and are a good shape IMO. 

There is also such a thing a cloth tampon - I find them much nicer than disposable ones and they don't shed like disposables do. You can get bamboo fleece ones or crocheted ones.


----------



## Kess

Angelpadz did a variety, I assume still do, and have PUL.


----------



## peartree

I've thought about moon cups and this, but have never got around to it...

How do you wash them? Do you chuck them in with your normal nappy wash? And what about when you're out and about? A wet bag?


----------



## Rachel_C

I wash them with the nappies.

At home, I put the pad in the sink under the cold tap and leave it to rinse while I have a wee (it helps that the loo is right next to the sink!), then squeeze most of the water out and put it in a wet bag. Then I put the open wetbag in the next nappy wash. 

When I'm out and about, I normally just fold the pad up inside out. With most of them, you can fold the front and back in to the middle then bring the wings around and popper them, which makes a neat little square with only the clean side out. 

Some people soak them in cold water, maybe with a little tea tree but I find that a bit ickier when it comes to washing them and doesn't seem to make any difference to staining.


----------



## Kess

I just chuck mine in with normal clothes - other than a bit of blood, which isn't icky to me, there's nothing on them that wouldn't be on my knickers and I don't wash _them _seperately.


----------



## Snuffy

I tried and failed to reconnect with my mooncup this morning - I have decided that two children demanding attention does not go hand in hand with faffing about with trying to insert a mooncup. So after a nasty moment when my 3yo shouted for me at a crucial moment and I nearly catapulted my fandango into the middle of next week, it can jog on. I am reconsidering the resuable pads now.


----------



## Bean66

kintenda said:


> I'd love to have a go with cloth pads but I have such heavy periods that I think it might not be possible. Would be interested to hear if anyone else with the same issue has managed to successfully use them! Am imagining that they are more likely to leak than disposables? x

I think the moon cup is recommended for ladies with heavy periods.



Snuffy said:


> I tried and failed to reconnect with my mooncup this morning - I have decided that two children demanding attention does not go hand in hand with faffing about with trying to insert a mooncup. So after a nasty moment when my 3yo shouted for me at a crucial moment and I nearly catapulted my fandango into the middle of next week, it can jog on. I am reconsidering the resuable pads now.

Did you use the moon cup before your kids?

Love my moon cup would never use tampons again. Once you get he hang of it it is so easy. Have you got the wrong size? Some ladies buy the larger size after having kids but actually find it too big.

I highly recommend anyone to try it. It holds loads, I only need to change mine 2 times a day. Cheaper and environmentally friendly!


----------



## sleeping bubs

I have been looking at these for a while Think when I next get money I will be ordering some  I hate disposables pads


----------



## Snuffy

Bean66 said:


> kintenda said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to have a go with cloth pads but I have such heavy periods that I think it might not be possible. Would be interested to hear if anyone else with the same issue has managed to successfully use them! Am imagining that they are more likely to leak than disposables? x
> 
> I think the moon cup is recommended for ladies with heavy periods.
> 
> 
> 
> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> I tried and failed to reconnect with my mooncup this morning - I have decided that two children demanding attention does not go hand in hand with faffing about with trying to insert a mooncup. So after a nasty moment when my 3yo shouted for me at a crucial moment and I nearly catapulted my fandango into the middle of next week, it can jog on. I am reconsidering the resuable pads now.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you use the moon cup before your kids?
> 
> Love my moon cup would never use tampons again. Once you get he hang of it it is so easy. Have you got the wrong size? Some ladies buy the larger size after having kids but actually find it too big.
> 
> I highly recommend anyone to try it. It holds loads, I only need to change mine 2 times a day. Cheaper and environmentally friendly!Click to expand...

I used it after my daughter was born for a while but I just can't get to grips with it (literally :haha:). I have the smaller size (two sections).


----------



## sun

I have very heavy periods and use a divacup. There is a learning curve to using them though! xx


----------



## Bean66

I think diva cups and moon cups are the same.

Definitely takes a little practice but worth it.

I fold it in half and insert.


----------



## sun

Bean66 said:


> I think diva cups and moon cups are the same.
> 
> Definitely takes a little practice but worth it.
> 
> I fold it in half and insert.

Yes they're the same! I also fold in half :thumbup:


----------



## Kess

Getting the mooncup in = not a problem.
Getting the blasted thing out without dragging half my insides out with it = impossible.

And yes, I am breaking the suction. I am just too small up there to get it out without it scraping me inside :(.


----------



## Bean66

I occasionally do this but mostly it's fine. I can't think how I do it now. I think I break the seal by pinching then use a finger to help fold it a little, then pull it out at a downward? angle. Hopefully not going to be using it for a while so won't be able to find out. Sorry.


----------



## patch2006uk

I'm a mooncup and cloth pads girl too :) I wouldn't go back to disposables. I always ended up sore by the end of a period using disposable pads. 

I've got weenotions fairy hammocks from about 5 years ago. They're still in fab condition. I'm not sure I'd use them on their own, but then I hate just using pads anyway. I just bung them in with my normal clothers wash too.


----------



## Snuffy

Right, I've just ordered a couple of fairy hammocks to try. And I LOVE the name :haha:

I am also going to attempt mooncup usage again but probably not until this evening or tomorrow afternoon when Amy is at nursery, as I don't fancy a repeat of yesterday's internal thwacking.


----------



## peartree

Sprry Snuffy at your predicament, but it's made me :rofl:...

Think I'll try the mooncup in conjunction with reuseable liners. So..... Consensus here seems to be that even after children, should go for the small?


----------



## happyface82

Ohhhh snuffy let us know how you get on! I'm off to have a look at them now! I like the name :haha:


----------



## Bean66

Good luck Snuffy!


----------



## Jetters

Snuffy said:


> So after a nasty moment when my 3yo shouted for me at a crucial moment and I nearly catapulted my fandango into the middle of next week, it can jog on. I am reconsidering the resuable pads now.

I'm so sorry Snuffy, but.... fandango!! :rofl: :rofl: :lol: cracked me up!!!!

Persevere! Try squatting down or doing it in the shower. 


I've used CSP for 8 years now. The same ones! I bought a stack of panty liners when I was 18 and have never looked back, I love them- I use them alongside my mooncup (or just alone at the start and end of periods). I'd never use anything else... they're still in pretty amazing condition too. :thumbup: I also bought a few thick ones from WN after I had the bubba which I use when I want a mooncup break, but i'm not really a pads girl.


Speaking of mooncups; I gave mine away when I was preggo and ordered the bigger size. I felt strangely bereft about it, it had done me 7 years worth of periods! Then the new one arrived and it's barely any bigger at all, I can't see any noticeable difference, I wish i'd kept my first one.


----------



## peartree

Just bought myself a mooncup and a pack of Pink Daisy liners (not many sizes/designs left to choose from at FYP :( ). Been umming and ahhing about this for ages, this thread has spurred me on. Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## T-Bex

I love CSP; the lighten your periods, save you a packet, and are really comfy! No downsides!

:thumbup:


----------



## mummy_mi

I use (well did before bump) a mooncup and also have a femme cup and another I cant remember the name of to hand - not all cups are equal and although the mooncup is probably still my most trusted the other are different sizes and some are softer or harder, so I use at different times of my period.

With mooncups though their CS is amazing so if you do have any probs using one then do ring or email them, they are so so helpful and I know of someone that just couldnt get on with hers and they sent her the other size for free to try out! Not saying that they do that for everyone of course but they I'm sure they'll be able to help.

I use CSP as well and I like Luxury Moon for their range as I'm a firm OBV or minky topped pads girl and I dont like wool backed pads, only PUL or fleece. My fav brands would be Homestead Emporium (HER), little gumnuts, Zen Moon and Wee Notions, all in various sizes. But I find a 6/7" pad just feels wrong and prefer a 8" as a liner/light pad/mooncup back up. And tend to use them when I knew I was due on and for the first/last day etc.

i used the mooncup at night with a big pad for back up and found it fab, have also just used heavy pads and had no leaks either but just preferred the security of the mooncup.

And I'll so be using PP CSP once bump is here, already have my eye on some nice ones - it is almost as addictive as fluff buying! xx


----------



## LittleBoo

What CSP would everyone recommend? The angelpadz are so pretty, but quite expensive!


----------



## Tulip

Just to throw something else into the mix - but Kess this might appeal to you as they're less 'draggy' to take out than a cup - anyone use sea sponges? I've received mine this month (can't remember the last time I looked forward to AF so I can try them out :haha:)


----------



## kittycat18

To anyone interested, this is the cheapest place I found for a Moon Cup and they have free P&P :flow: https://www.bodykind.com/product/75_120-Mooncup-Menstrual-Cup-Model-A.aspx?Referer=Froogle_Mooncup-Menstrual-Cup-Model-A&utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=price+comparison&utm_campaign=Mooncup-Menstrual-Cup-Model-A


----------



## Snuffy

My fairy hammocks have been dispatched! So taking into account the Bank Holiday, AF will likely be over by the time I receive them :haha:


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

This is a good thread!

I've been umm-ing and ahh-ing about these for a while, but now I'm preggo with number 1 I hope to not need them until December. My issue is though- I've used tampons my whole menstrual life since about 18, NEVER use pads I find them awful and uncomfortable. But I know after bubs comes along I will need to use pads (ain't no way I'm putting ANYTHING back up there for a bit :haha:) So would the cloth pads be enough for postpartum bleeding? I wonder if they might even provide some cushin' for my tushin' after pushin'! 

Ladies who use them or have used after birth, any advice? :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations mama! I've heard they work a treat post-partum, some places actually do a maternity pad version I think, or you may be able to just use a super heavy one :thumbup: Defo more cush for your tush!


----------



## NDH

I made my own post partum pads from hand dyed bamboo velour. They were so lovely in the first weeks. I used disposables in hospital and they were awful, rubbed on my stitches. Cloth were so lovely.


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

That's great news! Yew, I'm sold :thumbup: I am not crafty enough to make my own but I'll have a look around for a good value set of post partum pads closer to the date (have a while yet!). Oh the joys of the miracle of birth..:wacko:


----------



## Rachel_C

I've been using cloth CSP for a good while now, maybe 2 years, I can't quite remember, but I didn't use CSP immediately post partum. I did try it and it was nice and squishy but I found disposables far more discreet. Around the house, CSP was fine but it felt like I had a brick in my knickers and I was very conscious of it so I didn't use it much! I don't think there's much saving with PP CSP either, unless you just use night CSP that you would get good use from after that. I did, however, use my usual CSP from around a week PP when the bleeding slowed and I would really recommend that.


----------



## NDH

I had the opposite problem - the disposable pads i had weren't long enough so i doubled up to get enough coverage and they were already what felt like an inch thick so where the overlap was was really thick. Made me sit and walk funny (well more than ii would have anyway :haha:) and put pressure on my stitches. Wasn't much better when i went to one disposable after a day and a half but the relief after using cloth was instant. My cloth were made of 4 layers of bamboo fleece plus a layer of bamboo velour top made it 5 layers of absorbency, which was still much thinner than my disposables. 

Experiences will depend on both the disposables (I tried three brands) and cloth brands used, plus ones own comfort.

Rachel does make a good point about tthe cost though. I would look for ones that can be boosted for PP use and then used for heavy days/nights afterward though.


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

some great points here ladies. Obviously I have no experience in PP bleeding yet so no idea what I'm in for (assuming all goes well that is, with pregnancy and birth). I think for me the main issue is the awful sweaty feeling disposable pads give me, yick, I always felt so dirty as a young girl when I had my period and I feel that had a *LOT* to do with it (not a healthy relationship to have with something that visits every month!). I know I will prob feel very fragile and uncomfortable after the birth so comfort *down there* is paramount for me personally. Shame I haven't had a chance to try them before pregnancy.

What about the re-usable tampons? I am much more a tampon person and wondering if once I am able to I might try the reusable tampons: anyone given them a go? Are they difficult to insert/leaky/need to be changed very regularly (eg every 2 hrs?? I usually leave it a little longer) etc?

Thanks for all the help girls!


----------



## patch2006uk

For PP bleeding, you musn't use internal protection. So risky for infections and stuff.

I personally did as Rachel_C - disposable pads for the first 7-10 days, then back to normal cloth once it slowed down. I didn't want to use cloth initially, as I was getting through too many pads to keep on top of the washing.

ETA - I hate pads with a passion - absolutely know what you mean about feeling 'dirty' with them. However, after having a baby, you really don't care. You're running on instinct, adrenaline and hormones for a few days anyway, so normal rules don't really apply!


----------



## Tulip

Hapi, the sea sponges are a version of reusable tampons - will let you know in a week or so what they're like :)


----------



## Rachel_C

I like the cloth tampons I use (for normal periods, not PP bleeding). Mine are bamboo fleece ones from Honour Your Flow and they work really well, just the same as disposables once you're wearing them. I change them as often but they don't hurt to remove like disposables can do sometimes when they're not saturated.

You can customise them a little bit as they're a long hollow tube, like a tiny doll's sock really, then you kind of stuff it back inside itself, so you can either make them longer and thinner/squishier, or shorter and fatter/harder. I sometimes find them a bit of a faff to restuff after the wash but it's not really difficult. You can also get crocheted ones which I'm keen to try. 

I think they could look a bit scary if you're not used to them as they don't grow in size so they go in the same size they come out, unlike disposables which start off small and then expand inside you. So I guess that could be offputting maybe, but they're still pretty small in the grand scale of things :rofl:


----------



## katerdid

I'm really intrigued by this whole thing! Question tho: With my current IUD I bleed for 3 weeks straight with a week in between (if that) where I'm not bleeding (pain in my arse). Would that be just a ton on washing? Would I need to buy loads of these pads do you think?

What about USA vendors? I don't know if it'd be worth shipping from the UK even if the names are awesome lol.


----------



## NDH

Kate - try clothpadshop.com there's a US/Can ads section and an Australian section. All kinds of pad sellers on there so you can conveniently try lots of diferent types in one place.

It wouldn't be tons of washing as you can just throw them in the wash with anything you're already washing.

If you bleed that much cloth will quickly save you a ton! You would probably need the same number that you would use in two or three days. Depends how often you do laundry.


----------



## mumandco

Tulip said:


> Hapi, the sea sponges are a version of reusable tampons - will let you know in a week or so what they're like :)

Oh yes please report back, I'm thinking of buying one but would be interested to hear how you got on x


----------



## Rachel_C

I used them after the first week after birth so I must have used CSP for a good few weeks. I just had the same number I have for a normal period - they can go a bit manky if you leave them more than a few days between washing so you wouldn't want hundreds of them, just enough for a few days. They dry a lot quicker than the average nappy thankfully! 

I really rate Pink Daisy ones, they're the same company as Blueberry/Swaddlebees and I know there are loads of other brands in the US too if you Google.


----------



## LittleBoo

Rachel_C said:


> I used them after the first week after birth so I must have used CSP for a good few weeks. I just had the same number I have for a normal period - they can go a bit manky if you leave them more than a few days between washing so you wouldn't want hundreds of them, just enough for a few days. They dry a lot quicker than the average nappy thankfully!
> 
> *I really rate Pink Daisy ones,* they're the same company as Blueberry/Swaddlebees and I know there are loads of other brands in the US too if you Google.


:shock: just googled Pink Daisy, first link was for anal bleach :lol:


----------



## Rachel_C

:rofl: Scary! 

Try this instead - https://www.swaddlebees.com/Pink-Daisy


----------



## Snuffy

:haha:


----------



## babycrazy1706

i would really like to try these. my periods are quite light (well they were pre-pregnancy anyway) only problem is, we live with my mum and dad and although me and OH do our own laundry, things get a bit mixed up with theirs sometimes!! :blush:


----------



## babycrazy1706

also.... a question..... do they lose their absorbency the more they are washed?? Xx


----------



## katerdid

I just ordered 3 off an etsy seller!! They were inexpensive ($4/ea) and just have a terry middle layer, but if I like them and don't mind the washing, I'm going to get some better ones :D Excited!!

I think I'm going to try out Tree Hugger Momma Cloth next :thumbup:


----------



## Snuffy

My fairy hammocks arrived today. They feel lovely and soft but as AF has done now I will have a bit of a wait to try them out.


----------



## patch2006uk

babycrazy1706 said:


> also.... a question..... do they lose their absorbency the more they are washed?? Xx

Not that I've experienced. Same as with cloth nappies. Don't go mad on detergent, and no fabric softener, and they should last ages! I'm still on my set from almost 7 years ago, and they're still pretty perfect (although I do only use them as backup)


----------



## Rachel_C

I was sure I replied about absorbency :dohh:

I suppose in theory they would gradually lose absorbency over time, just as a towel will go thinner after a couple of years, but if you wash them properly and dry them properly they should last for ages, at least the five years most places say they should. The main thing would be the detergent I think - only use a tiny bit, just enough to clean them, so it doesn't build up in the fabric, the same as for nappies.


----------



## peartree

Do they stain, and when they do, do they bleach out like nappies do in the sunshine? You can tell I'm a total noob. :wacko:


----------



## Rachel_C

They do sometimes stain but I don't tend to go waving sanitary wear around people so I don't care! But yes, it does fade in the sun and you can treat them exactly as you would a nappy - they're exactly the same fabrics usually. I've found them less likely to stain if you rinse them straight after use or soak them (but soaking is a bit icky!).


----------



## happyface82

Ok I've been sitting on here for ages and can't seem to decide what I want to order. I'll get some tampons to try as I'm really a tampon girl and will order some pads as well. Not sure what to try and what size? I always use it as a back-up apart from nights where it will be full flow. I'm lost! Is there a good website with many options on there so I can browse and make a choice? Its a shame I won't be getting them on time for af this month, I'm due tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## Rachel_C

www.femininewear.co.uk has a good range


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ooh I'm really intrigued by cloth pads, but I'm scared to try them in case they fail in a massively embarrassing fashion! 
I can't use tampons ( it's so hard to get them in and when I have managed before they irritate me so much) :blush: so I just use pads, are cloth pads really OK to use on their own? And are they bulky? I can't really tell from the pictures on the websites. 
Scary!


----------



## happyface82

Well I've ordered a selection of pads to try! Can't wait!! Sadly it will be in a month now as af should be here in the weekend! :dohh:


----------



## NDH

Yes theyre fine to use on their own. I suppose it depends on what theure made of but in my experience no they're not bulky. Certainly not more than a disposable anyway and in some cases less. Ones with wings can be bulky through the crotch so some opt for wingless (will need snug underwear to keep them in place) but if you opt for ones that don't have any absorbency through the wings they're not so bad.


----------



## Snuffy

I haven't used mine yet but they are no bigger in size than a slim disposable pad.


----------



## Rachel_C

Some can be a bit bulkier and I've found that ones that are quite short aren't as discreet as longer ones. The longer ones curve around your body with your knickers at the back, but sometimes shorter ones can just stick straight out of the back and you can see where they end. So I would always look at the measurements of pads before buying and actually measure out how big they will be in your pants! The Pink Daisy medium ones (my new absolute favourites and I have tried probably 20 types) are about the same size as a disposable and I can even use the large thicker ones during the day without feeling self-conscious.


----------



## NDH

AF is back from her 13 month holiday lol so I'm getting use of mine. Using my overnight/pp ones though as I didnt get my regulars sewn up yet. But i'm loving them. As Rach said, the long ones aare actually quite nice. And mine are super thin - only a two layer bbamboo fleece core (mine are pockets so I'd add more if i needed it).


----------



## Yammas

Hi I want to try these as backup for tampons but I want to try a mooncup as well, however I was put off by some women saying in reviews that it got stuck or they had to go to A&E to get it removed is there a way to prevent it from happening???


----------



## Tulip

Lesson learned re: moonsponge - if it's too big to get in comfortably, stop and trim it, otherwise on removal you're likely to get some birth flashbacks :rofl: (and I sustained a 3A tear on that occasion, so was beginning to get a bit panicked!)

Still a bit fiddly but I personally found it much more comfy than the moon cup. Think I'll stick to pads for days at home, and sponges for going out/skirts/dresses/leggings. 

I've made myself some cloth pads using fabric scraps, fleece and a bamboo core and love them!


----------



## Snuffy

I do not have huge success with my mooncup although I do try it periodically and then get cross and forget about it for ages again, but I can say hand on heart that no matter how difficult I've found it, I have never once needed another person to remove it for me. As long as it's not too high up your hoo-ha (and I can't really see how this can happen unless you have arms like an orangutang), then you should be able to get a finger alongside it to break the seal. It sometimes takes a few minutes to break the seal and then angle it out, but I've always got there in the end without a panic.


----------



## Rachel_C

You certainly have a way with words Snuffy!

Yammas, it's common for people to 'lose' tampons too - doesn't put me off :)


----------



## Yammas

Yh thats true as long as I dont panic it should be fine I was reading one womans review who said it moved up inside her luckily I've never lost a tampon it was just the not being able to break the suction that worried me definately gonna buy some cloth pads though.


----------



## Sproglet

I recentl bought a MoonCup, and am so glad!

I am very small down there too- I struggle to fit my finger and thumb inside and open them so I can pinch the cup to release the suction.

The best tip I can give is go slow when trimming the stem, only shave off a millimetre or so at a time. Then by crouching down you can gently tug the stem and bring the cup closer to the surface so you can reach to pinch and break the suction.

I just measured where the stem came to and cut it there- but when I began wearing my MoonCup out and about I found it did go a bit higher so could have done with an extra 1/2 centimetre or so. 

And cliched though it may be- you really do need to relax. The first time I tried to remove my MoonCup after a full wear (after I trimmed the stem a bit too short) I got in a panic and became quite sore keep trying. In the end I went to bed, when I tried again in the morning it came out much easier (though it did hurt a bit due to the soreness).

For inserting, I found the half fold was too big, so I did the second method. The diagram is a bit tricky to see, but basically you tuck one side in and down, and the MoonCup forms into a cone shape. A bit of water to lubricate and it pops right in.

I thought about getting some cloth pads, but to be honest I only use one a month on the day AF is due (was on pill so extremely regular). And then of course I would have to wash one little pad on its own (so as not to contaminate it with fabric conditioner). I might reconsider when LO arrives, since I will have nappies to wash too.


----------



## Yammas

Thanks for the advice it really put my mind at ease now I just need to decide what pads to get im soo indecisive :dohh: why does there have to be soo much choice lol


----------



## happyface82

I just got mine the mail today!!! :happydance:

Washed them already and trying one as we speak. They are soooooo comfy, I can't believe I didn't do this sooner!!!


----------



## Yammas

What ones did you try if you dont mind me asking???


----------



## happyface82

I've ordered a selection! 

I got some Pink Daisy pads, 1 Naturally Hip Thong Pantyliner, 1 Angelpadz G String Pad, 1 Honour Your Flow Wool Backed Regular Pad, 1 Honour Your Flow Fleece Backed Regular Pad and 1 Mommy's Touch Pastel All in One Pad.

I've also ordered 1 weenotions to try but I haven't got this yet! 

They all look soooo soft!!! I'm now wearing the naturally hip thong pantyliner as my af is playing games and I've only got a tiny bit of spotting. It feels really good!!! :thumbup: I'm always wearing tampons so I just need to get something to get me through the night. Any suggestions? :shrug:


----------



## Nosy_Cow

Loving this thread. Thinking of making my own but no idea where to start. After researching I'm thinking a pocket one with inserts? 

Interested in the tampons too but it currently hurts to wear a disposable one so scared to try a cloth. :wacko:


----------



## katerdid

Have been wearing my momma cloth and I love it! Seems like my cramps are much more manageable with them as well. I want more lol - but I think I'll just make my own this time around :)


----------



## Florance

I purchased some cloth pads from LunaPads for postpartum use and they are so soft and comfortable! I intent to use them when I have my period once again.


----------



## Faythe

Hey ladies - would CSP be any good for the bleed after birth? I detest disposables with a passion as they make my skin sore.


----------



## Snuffy

I used disposable ones but there was no chance a normal one could have coped with the first couple of days bleeding. I think I switched to normal pads after a week. My first two periods after birth were similar to be honest, my usual products couldn't cope. Happily everything seems to have settled back to normal now.


----------



## Rachel_C

For me, I would have needed proper post partum pads for the week after giving birth. I didn't think that would be cost effective as I wouldn't want to use them again for normal periods. I did make a few PP pads myself but they were so big that I felt very self conscious in them and didn't use them. I used eco sposies for the first week, then switched to my usual CSP once the bleeding slowed and I was a bit more confident. I could probably have gotten away with using some of the bigger night time pads for daytime use when I was able to change them every 2 hours or so, but I didn't want to buy that many night pads (stingy, yep that's me!). Overnights I wouldn't have dared!

ETA - I know some people bleed more heavily than others though. I think I was about average but you might be lucky and only bleed comparatively lightly. I would be tempted to buy night time pads that you will use again in the future, just as many as you'd want for a normal period. Then you can try them out and see if they are ok. If not, you'll use them again later. If they are, you can order quickly and most sites post quickly (I think they know that women buy CSP just before their period so want them asap!). And you could always alternate sposies and cloth to give you some comfort!


----------



## Faythe

Thank you ladies. I'll get a mixture of both and then switch to CSP when it slows :flower:


----------



## NDH

I found pockets/boost able pads to be great for PP bleeding. As Rachel said, PP ones aren't very cost effective and they tend to be so big that you wouldn't want them for normal use. If you get ones that you can boost then you add more absorbency when you need it initially and then use them after - they'll just be long. But i actually prefer the length. Still use the 30cm ones i made for PP for regular use, just with one insert instead of two or three.


----------



## Rachel_C

I prefer longer pads too actually, I find shorter ones can tend to stick out the back of your knickers and be really obvious, whereas longer ones curve around with your pants better. I think if you got normal longer ones, perhaps night pads, you could always boost them a bit anyway if your knickers are snug enough to hold them close to you. A narrow nappy booster laid on top would do the trick if you don't want to buy anything specifically!


----------



## Faythe

You ladies are full of brilliant ideas! :D

Uh oh - CSP designs appear to be just as addictive as nappies :rofl:


----------



## Snuffy

I have finally had mooncup success :happydance:

That is to say it's in. Haven't attempted extraction so far :rofl:

I am also using one of my new fairy hammocks as backup. This means absorbancy has yet to be tested but I can confirm it's comfy :thumbup:


----------



## morri

There is a wide variety of cups too, not only moon cup or Divacup but lots of more brands from different countries too, so if these two havent got your fit maybe those will.


----------



## Snuffy

Well, I got it out again. It seemed to have ridden up a fair bit - is this normal or did I do something wrong? It definitely wasn't that high when I inserted it as I checked a couple of times that the bit of stem I had left was reachable, but in the end I had to have a good rummage and do a fair bit of pelvic floor squeezing to get it low enough to remove.

The result is that I felt a bit too tender to put it back in straight away so I will try again either before bed or in the morning.


----------



## SpringerS

Snuffy said:


> Well, I got it out again. It seemed to have ridden up a fair bit - is this normal or did I do something wrong?

I can't say I've ever noticed mine riding up, I've been using mine for nearly 4 years and as far as I'm aware it's always exactly where I left it. I only ever found mine uncomfortable when I left the stem on it. After the first time I wore it I cut half the stem off and after the next wear I cut the whole lot off. That way I could wear it low down as you are meant to. I never have any trouble removing it, I just bear down and the end comes out after a few seconds, then I grab the end, twist and remove it.

I was thinking about getting some cloth pads for post partum, but I'm not sure how cost effective it will be as I'll be going back to the mooncup asap once my periods come back. Well I might end up skipping the first month now, as I was planning on purchasing the bigger size before they started back up but if some women found the smaller size was still a good fit post birth then it's probably and idea to give my old one a try before upsizing.


----------



## Snuffy

I appear to be making progress, I only had to have a sore foof break once today :haha:


----------



## Tulip

:haha:


----------



## katerdid

Best place in the UK for heavy/overnight pads? I have a friend across the pond who is interested :)


----------



## Snuffy

I got mine from Wee Notions.


----------



## Faythe

Luxury Moon have just started stocking Tree Hugger Cloth Pads - do nice long night ones with 2 layers of zorb. Migh be worth her looking into?


----------



## katerdid

Perfect Faythe! I love Tree Hugger, that's fab you can get them over there now :)


----------



## proudMoM26

Bump!


----------



## Faythe

katerdid said:


> Perfect Faythe! I love Tree Hugger, that's fab you can get them over there now :)

They've only just started doing them here in the UK :happydance:

I've actually got a direct order in with Tree Hugger for some customs (for when the PP bleeding slows down) that should arrive from over the pond mid-august. Very excited hehe :haha:


----------



## T-Bex

Oh, I love my cloth san pro; never looked back! Amazing!


----------



## flipflopfan

Not sure if they're available in England (since a lot of you are from there), but I just wanted to share that Glad Rags https://gladrags.com/category/28/GladRags-Cloth-Pads.html are awesome :thumbup: I've been using the same dozen pads for a few years now, they are holding up great. They are also super soft and comfortable and very absorbent.


----------



## Viridian Soul

Hello everyone. 

I normally don't frequent this board (I spend most of my time on the WTTC board), and I definitely don't necro threads this old like I'm about to do, but I'm at a huge loss here and need some advice on the whole CSP thing.

I have a simple question that should be easy enough to get opinions on. How are CSPs in regards to ladies with heavy flows AND heavy clotting? I've been having horrible issues with very large clots the past five or six cycles, and the bleeding is atrocious. I've heard all over that CSPs can make your flow lighter, but I'm rather more than anxious to try something like this because I work FT outside the home. I most certainly do NOT want to be caught at work and ruin my uniform!

I've been dying to get off disposables for the longest time, but I keep hesitating because of how heavy my AF is. My skin is extremely sensitive (especially down there...) and I find myself itching and red and sore and irritated through the entire week AF's in town.

Any recommendation or advice would surely be appreciated!


----------



## Kess

Viridian Soul, there are a large variety of absorbancies available and the ones I have (and most tbh) have a PUL backing so are waterproof. Another option for you might be a washable tampon with a pad for back-up? Never used them but heard good things. Or a mooncup? You might have to empty it lots though, if you're really heavy.


----------



## NDH

One marketed for post partum would be able to handle heavy flow and clotting for sure.

Could you experiment with cloth on your days off before trying them at work so you don't have to worry about getting caught in an embarrassing situation?


----------



## Viridian Soul

NDH said:


> One marketed for post partum would be able to handle heavy flow and clotting for sure.
> 
> Could you experiment with cloth on your days off before trying them at work so you don't have to worry about getting caught in an embarrassing situation?

I'm quite sure I could. I'm only at the point where I'm trying to weigh the cost versus benefits, and trying to get the opinions of as many ladies experienced in this subject as possible.

I guessed that the postpartum ones would be best for those two ultra-heavy days I have, but I was just wondering if any other ladies had a good experience with the CSPs when they were having a very heavy flow with clots. I know that with disposables (and this is likely going to be TMI...) that the clots come so fast and can't be absorbed at all. I was wondering if it was any different using cloth instead of manmade plastics.

I'm going to do some more research, but I'm pretty well sick of my AF making me feel horrid for a week of every month, so I think this month I'm going to find the money to get a starter pack up from somewhere or other.


----------



## Viridian Soul

Kess said:


> Viridian Soul, there are a large variety of absorbancies available and the ones I have (and most tbh) have a PUL backing so are waterproof. Another option for you might be a washable tampon with a pad for back-up? Never used them but heard good things. Or a mooncup? You might have to empty it lots though, if you're really heavy.

I've been looking at the ones with the PUL backing for safety and a little more peace of mind, yes. I don't think, however, that I'd be keen on the washables or the mooncups. On the heavy days, I think I'd have a hard time with those. I feel far safer wearing a pad of some kind in general...usually the thicker the better, because the ultrathin ones that allegedly are for heavy flows, I bleed through in an hour.


----------



## NDH

Noonee Wilga is really good, you can completely customize absorbency with her pads and she does really long ones too for extra coverage.

Www.clothpadshop.com has a variety of sellers on it. Here's a link to the US heavy/post partum pads. https://us.clothpadshop.com/category/41


----------



## lucy_x

I am making my own for PP.

I used them last time with Amari and they are blinking fantastic!


----------



## Faythe

Loving using cloth for PP - Much nicer against the skin.


----------



## Novbaby08

Personally I'd feel almost like I was being punished, being on your period is bad enough (mine are awful) without having to wring out and clean pads.


----------



## NDH

Novbaby08 said:


> Personally I'd feel almost like I was being punished, being on your period is bad enough (mine are awful) without having to wring out and clean pads.

No wringing out required. What's so hard about tossing them in a bucket of water and then dumping the bucket in the washing machine with another load of laundry?


----------



## dragonhawk

If I could get on with pads, I would. But as I use tampons.... :)


----------



## Bean66

I don't know anything about CSP but highly recommend mooncup. They are recommended for ladies with endometrious for heavy flow and clots so I'd def look into it. You could always wear a cloth pad as back up too.


----------



## Faythe

All mine are fleece backed and have managed PP flow perfectly fine. As for washing them, as said before, you chuck them in a bucket and then from bucket into washing machine. No wringing out required or any faffing at all.

Much nicer against the skin, especially if you've had an episiotomy :flower:


----------



## Viridian Soul

I found an Etsy seller with very reasonably priced ones, and I think I'm going to pick a set up before next AF.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/103016774/muffies-cloth-menstrual-pads-choose-any

A set of five for only $37.99 is probably the best deal I've found anywhere so far. They're 2 layers of terry with 4 layers of flannel, and a layer of PUL for leaks. The size and shape is similar to the only disposables I've ever been comfortable and felt safe wearing. I also love the fact that I'll be helping out a home business by buying them.

I'll probably just buy these as a trial (because they should get me through my day and a half to two day heavy part), and use disposable liners for the rest of AF. I only really have two heavy days, but it seems like I do ALL my monthly bleeding for those two, and I spend the rest of my flow spotting hardly enough to matter. Once I'm sure I like that particular kind, I'm sure I'll go back to get more!


----------



## freckleonear

Novbaby08 said:


> Personally I'd feel almost like I was being punished, being on your period is bad enough (mine are awful) without having to wring out and clean pads.

I don't rinse mine, I just pop them into a wetbag until I put them in the washing machine. No hassle at all. To me, punishment is having to use horrible disposable pads instead of my lovely soft comfortable cloth ones! ;)


----------



## Novbaby08

NDH said:


> Novbaby08 said:
> 
> 
> Personally I'd feel almost like I was being punished, being on your period is bad enough (mine are awful) without having to wring out and clean pads.
> 
> No wringing out required. What's so hard about tossing them in a bucket of water and then dumping the bucket in the washing machine with another load of laundry?Click to expand...

Ohh I figured they'd need to be rinsed out or something, I guess not so bad. :)


----------



## NDH

They seem a lot more work than they actually are. Plus I totally get the ick factor - took me years to start using them but then I realised my own blood is no worse than my LOs poop :haha:
But since using cloth there's no way I'm going back to itchy, sweaty smelly disposables.

Viridian, you could make due with just 5 if you washed them at night, they might well be dry by morning depending where you live. They look pretty, hope you get them in time for your next AF.


----------



## Viridian Soul

NDH said:


> They seem a lot more work than they actually are. Plus I totally get the ick factor - took me years to start using them but then I realised my own blood is no worse than my LOs poop :haha:
> But since using cloth there's no way I'm going back to itchy, sweaty smelly disposables.
> 
> *Viridian, you could make due with just 5 if you washed them at night, they might well be dry by morning depending where you live. They look pretty, hope you get them in time for your next AF.*

I live in Florida and it's still godawful hot here, so I'm sure they'll dry with no trouble. I've contacted the seller to find out if they're made on demand or if she's a stock of them to choose from so I know when I have to order to get them in time.


----------



## Faythe

You could try Tree Huggers? They're amazing and she's your side of the pond.


----------



## NDH

Oh ya no problem with drying overnight in Florida.


----------



## Kess

My new Angelpadz. Sposies certainly don't come wrapped this prettily:
https://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m432/KaidaAmaya/000_1827.jpg

https://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m432/KaidaAmaya/000_1828.jpg


----------



## Faythe

What do you think of them, Kess? I'm tempted to try a few


----------



## Dragonfly

I got my first period back after having Alex last month and I didnt want to go back to disposable as I get thrush for a week after it, I cant stand thrush. So I had no pads in the house when it came back and used one of the inserts for Alex nappies. Was a short period and NO THRUSH! not even an itch. So I need cloth ones only I found they are not cheap. I dont care what designs they have on them no ones going to see but me and just want cheap ones.


----------



## Kess

Faythe said:


> What do you think of them, Kess? I'm tempted to try a few

These are my second lot of Angelpadz, I've already got some I've been using for a while but didn't have enough for my whole period so got some more. The ones I've had for ages have held up well, whereas I had some Ella's House ones which came apart (admittedly after quite a while, but still not as longlasting as I would've expected).

I really like Angelpadz. They're well made, comfy, and beautiful. I love picking which design to wear next lol. They have two poppers on the wings so stay in place really well - I think some other companies' ones only have one popper. Angelpadz have lots of different absorbancies too and the nighttime ones have that lovely extra bit at one end for if you sleep on your back or front. I've never had a leak in them, whereas I used to sometimes leak through an overnight sposie. My period seems lighter and is less painful. Even this period I just had, although pretty painfree overall (I guess a lovely gift from having Ro :), they used to be terrible), I had a drawing sensation from the sposies on those days whereas none at all with cloth. Cloth is expensive, but it's like nappies, there's an upfront lump-sum cost instead of an ongoing one. A mooncup would be cheaper but I don't get along with them, so cloth it is. Prettier anyway ;).


----------



## Faythe

I've got treehuggers and homestead emporium, but always like to try something new :D

I may get one to try. I love buying mummy fluff. It's just as addictive as buying cloth nappies haha!

ETA: After a forceps delivery and an episiotomy that had tissue breakdown, a mooncup isn't going anywhere near my lady parts! I'm terrified lol


----------



## NDH

Dragonfly, if you have even half decent sewing skills you can make yourself some cloth pads pretty inexpensively. My first lot I made from up cycled flannel pajamas and a sample bag of hemp fleece I bought cheaply. There are heaps of free patterns online, or simply trace a sposie. Buttons make great closures. 

But as Kess said, they're like nappies in that there's initial outlay but long term savings. Even just 4-5 would go a long way if you washed them every night.


----------



## Bean66

Faythe said:


> I've got treehuggers and homestead emporium, but always like to try something new :D
> 
> I may get one to try. I love buying mummy fluff. It's just as addictive as buying cloth nappies haha!
> 
> ETA: After a forceps delivery and an episiotomy that had tissue breakdown, a mooncup isn't going anywhere near my lady parts! I'm terrified lol

Definitely not a moon cup for PP. Love my moon cup but even normally can be a little sore to remove. I hate the idea of disposable pads but not sure I can bring myself to use cloth pads even. Do they stain?

ALthough as someone said, I don't know why I can face the idea of Los poo but not my own bodily fluids.


----------



## Faythe

Bean66 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> I've got treehuggers and homestead emporium, but always like to try something new :D
> 
> I may get one to try. I love buying mummy fluff. It's just as addictive as buying cloth nappies haha!
> 
> ETA: After a forceps delivery and an episiotomy that had tissue breakdown, a mooncup isn't going anywhere near my lady parts! I'm terrified lol
> 
> Definitely not a moon cup for PP. Love my moon cup but even normally can be a little sore to remove. I hate the idea of disposable pads but not sure I can bring myself to use cloth pads even. Do they stain?
> 
> ALthough as someone said, I don't know why I can face the idea of Los poo but not my own bodily fluids.Click to expand...

Never had mine stain. Just shove them in a bucket with cold water (and tea tree oil) and then bung them in the wash when ready for a washload.


----------



## Rachel_C

Going back a few days here but I find cloth pads much better for heavy flow days than disposables. TMI warning! I used to find that disposables wouldn't absorb thicker flow/clots very well so I'd be left with a gross slimy layer resting on top of the pad. That doesn't happen with CSP for me, no idea why.

My favourites are Pink Daisy Pads (made by Blueberry/Swaddlebees and quite well priced IMO) but I use cloth tampons too sometimes and also a Jam Sponge.


----------



## Viridian Soul

Rachel_C said:


> Going back a few days here but I find cloth pads much better for heavy flow days than disposables. TMI warning! * I used to find that disposables wouldn't absorb thicker flow/clots very well so I'd be left with a gross slimy layer resting on top of the pad. That doesn't happen with CSP for me, no idea why.*
> 
> My favourites are Pink Daisy Pads (made by Blueberry/Swaddlebees and quite well priced IMO) but I use cloth tampons too sometimes and also a Jam Sponge.

See, this is the kind of things I was hoping to find out! I have the EXACT same problem, which is why I was asking about the clotting thing!

Thanks!

I am definitely going to get some, and I'm really hoping that people are right and it does help lessen cramps and things of that nature.


----------



## katerdid

My first pads were from etsy seller: emmastar. Very cheap ($4/light flow) and not the best quality but they work well.

I just got a pad from etsy seller: tojacek farms. Love love love it! It has the two snap closure. 
Another etsy fav is: thenakedpomegranate
And I got a really cute one from: BloodyGoodPeriod 

Look! So stinking cute! 
https://i47.tinypic.com/15i9u1y.jpg

I love my pads, I could never go back to disposables! 

For staining I use tupperware container and fill it just enough with hydrogen peroxide and a few drops of original blue dawn dish soap and leave my pads in that until wash day.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Amazing ideas! Going to try reusables once I get my period back :)


----------



## Seity

No way. Get a menstrual cup instead. Way better option then a pad any day! I've had the same cup for over 15 years. A little hydrogen peroxide between uses will keep it from ever staining. Can't use PP, but great for the rest of your life.


----------



## Faythe

I didn't mean I'd use my mooncup for post partum bleeding, but meant that after everything that's happened to my poor lady parts, I cannot imagine using it when my cycles return (well, not for a good long time!!)


----------



## angiepie

Love my first set of CMP that I bought from etsy seller *deersprite*. She was amazing and gave me a discount for getting 6 pads. I love them and they are so comfortable and don't have gross pad smell. :D


----------



## T-Bex

I need to get some more; does anyone know where to get some cheaply?


----------



## Faythe

Try Eco Rainbow on Facebook :)


----------

